# معلومات هامة عن nasp



## احمد ابو جلال (21 يناير 2009)

كثيرا ما تذكر كمة دورات naspاو دبلومة الناسب 
فهل تعرف ماهى
اتمني ان يضيف الملف المرفق بعض الضوء عليه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخ احمد على الملف المفيد
وقد تم تغيير العنوان
أما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن غيابي فأنا لم أغب أبداً عن المنتدى فيومياً أتابع التطورات والردود ولم أقم بإدراج ردود لعدم وجود مواضيع جديدة
وستجد إنشاء الله قريباً مواضيع جديدة مني


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (21 يناير 2009)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (22 يناير 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية
شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (22 يناير 2009)

مشكور احمد و الى الامام


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 يناير 2009)

استاذي الفاضل
أفتقدناك كما افتقدنا الكثير من الاخوة بمشاركاتهم المتميزة
ويكفينا التعليق بكلمة واحدة منكم انشعر بدفئ القرب والتواصل ولتسري الدماء المتدفقة في هذا المنتدي 
الذي هوملتقي الافكار والخبرات
وان شاء الله للامام دائما


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2009)

شكراً لك أخي احمد
وسنبقى على تواصل دائم إنشاء الله


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (24 يناير 2009)

*عرض تقديمي للناسب*

لتبسيط الامور
وحيث أن خير الكلام ماقل ودل
إليكم العرض التقديمي التالي


رجاء ....لاتحرمونا من ردودكم وتقييمكم للموضع فهذة البداية فقط وماذال في الجعبة الكثير


----------



## eamad (4 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك
نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## نور قدري (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------

